# Looking for Pen Raised Birds for Dog Training



## dcallahan (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey guys,
I have a new Brittany, it is his first hunting season and he is doing so good with training. I have been buying pen raised birds to help train him as well as going going to these hunting farms. I have been getting my birds from a guy in Hurricane Utah but he has run out of birds. Do any of you guys know of someone that sells birds ei. chukar, bob white, or pheasant closer to southern utah? I live in St. George but would be willing to drive a few hours to get some birds if I needed. Any help would be great!


----------

